# Moving stuff to egypt



## winter (May 26, 2009)

So here's the thing: I'm moving to 6th October and trying to figure out how to get my stuff there. I don't have so many things that I'll need to hire out a shipping container (plus, I refuse to deal with the ports in Cairo), so I'm not doing that. 

All I really want to ship out there is an appx 200-300 lbs box of my stuff. 
What is the cheapest way of doing this? Aramex? Or some other method that I haven't heard of yet? 

Some people have told me stuff like "you should take as little as possible with you" etc, etc, but seriously, we are planning on living in Egypt for forever, and I cannot bring all the important things in my life in an 100lbs luggage. 

Please help~! 
thank you muchly ^__^


----------



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

winter said:


> So here's the thing: I'm moving to 6th October and trying to figure out how to get my stuff there. I don't have so many things that I'll need to hire out a shipping container (plus, I refuse to deal with the ports in Cairo), so I'm not doing that.
> 
> All I really want to ship out there is an appx 200-300 lbs box of my stuff.
> What is the cheapest way of doing this? Aramex? Or some other method that I haven't heard of yet?
> ...


 I know what you mean. I am moving in December and have tried everything. There is really no cheap way to it. If I take extra on my flight it will cost $150.00 for 50lbs...so I don't know any cheap way. I visited there for 2 months and I am moving back to live. You can get nice things there and at good prices...but there really is no cheap way to ship your things there.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Its true, its very expensive to ship things over and even if you get good quotes from companies in your home country, you will be hit at the other end!

My advice is to take as much with you on the flight even if it means paying excess as at least its with you and you're not paying heavy duty and taxes on it and of course hold charges for each day its sat waiting.

Also, if friends and family are planning to visit, leave boxes that they can pack with their luggage. I've also been lucky in that some lovely people on this and other forums are taking bits for me when they go to the same area and other people I have met on forum are kindly storing it.

Network, network, network people!

All the best!


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

I know a couple that had their bits and pieces shipped over from UK. I dont think it included electricals but alot of personal bits and pieces, books etc and the price was very reasonable as they ordered a half container. It meant that they had to wait until someone filled the other half and it took about 6 weeks to arrive but as they were going there to live they had no rush as to the date it arrived. They said it was a very smooth process.

Here is one company - Excess baggage and you pay for the cargo space and not the weight Sea Freight Shipping | Baggage Shipping | Excess Baggage Company

This one Intercargo UK | Sea Freight | Depot to Port | Door to Door | LCL | FCL | Containers charges £105 per cubic meter to ship to Egypt - about 180kgs split between 6 boxes costs just £128.10 to Port Said including customs and collection charges. Not bad at all.

There maybe companies like this in the States too.


----------

